# 3 ball governor



## grapegro (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello Brian,  Picked up a link to your 3 ball governor which I like very much for a motor I am developing. Printed out the whole series that was on HMEM. It appears that there could have been further development on this classy unit. I would like to build in metric, have you any sort of plans for it.
You also mention adjustable control which would be a plus. I anticipate my engine to run at about 150 - 200 revs, would you think this would be suitable.
           I completely enjoy your input into HMEM the help you give to people and the wisdom of your thinking process. It was indeed a great day forme to come across your 3 ball governor. Looking forward to your reply.
Regards, Norm


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 6, 2018)

Norm--Its been a while since I was doing all of my governor research and development. 200 rpm might be a bit  optimistic, but without knowing more about your engine I can't say. Models generally run a bit faster than that. As far as adjustability, I never found a way to adjust the actual governor spring nor weights when the engine was running.---But--The governor ultimately swings an arm to open or close the steam valve. If you attach an adjustable tension spring to that arm, then by adjusting it you can vary the speed at which your governor cuts in and out.---Were you able to find or download any of the plans?  It's been so long since I posted about it I can't remember. If you can copy the link and post it here it may refresh my memory.--- Brian


----------



## grapegro (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello Brian, Nearest I can get is your first article dated08-07-2010. It was on HMEM. I printed out about 30 pages on the article. While talking about the likely hood of working, I realise speed is the basis for the operation. Even if the engine is too slow revving for the governor in your mind, it can be geared up to get better effect of governor control I suppose. Regards , Norm


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 7, 2018)

Norm--I have over 10,000 posts here. If you would like my help, copy the link to the post you have found by right clicking at the very top of the open link and select "copy", then open a thread here and , right click and select "paste". That will let me find the link you have seen.---Brian


----------



## grapegro (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello Brian, Cannot follow the procedure you out lined, but the simple way I got to your site was to Google   3 ball governor and it comes up with HMEM added. I hope this gets the results you are looking for.
Regards, Norm


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay Grapegrow, I did the Google thing and found a bunch of my old posts on two ball and three ball governors. Do you know that in each of the threads about 2 ball and 3 ball governors there are links which will take you to more posts about them? Yes, there has been more development, and I found a way to change the engine speed at which the governor reacts.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 7, 2018)

The attached picture shows an auxiliary set of springs that can be tightened or loosened while the governor is working, which will counteract the centrifugal force acting on the governor balls. this should let you dial in your engine speed to the rpm output you require, and have the governor hold it there.---Brian


----------

